# Custom Giovanna Wheels



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello Folks,

CARiD is happy to present a new line of Giovanna Rims. 

The first line of wheels from Giovanna™, was introduced (i.e. Falluja wheel) and was received with enthusiasm by the select group of automobile lovers who buy the best and most expensive cars. Now they could make their exclusive cars even more exclusive and personalize them to their own taste.

The secret behind the success of Giovanna wheel design is that the company started out determined to improve on the best, to make wheels for the most discerning automobile buyers in the world; the buyers of high end and exotic automobiles.

Here is a gallery of Nissan cars with Giovanna Wheels.


----------

